# Xanax and Valium



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a question that hopefully you can help me out with. I used to take Xanax on an as-needed basis for my anxiety and panic attacks. Lately, my anxiety has become more frequent so I have started taking the Xanax on a regular basis. It definitely takes the edge off. My concern is that I will be doing a lot of travel this year. Flying and travel in general really causes a lot of anxiety for me and my IBS-D acts up like crazy. I was wondering if it would be better to just increase my dosage of Xanax for the flight or should I get my doctor to prescribe Valium for me instead. I feel that Valium would be more affective for me but I don't know if it would be safe to take Xanax for a while, then stop the Xanax in order to switch to Valium for the flight, and then go back to the Xanax. I'm just so afraid that if I don't get something stronger... I'll just have to cancel my trips. I don't know what to do. Please help. I am so worried. I can't live my life stuck in my house or stuck in the bathroom.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Its never good to just stop anything like that. And both are addicting substances. Ask your doctor to prescribe you an antianxiety med thats a non narcotic...they exist.. I see firsthand what these drugs can do to people who never ever imagined they'd wind up with an addiction problem.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I take Xanax .25 morning and night to stop anxiety-induced D. I have been doing so for 9 months and have never needed to increase dosage. Why do you want to switch back and forth between Xanax and Valium--if one works for you why not increase the dosage during travel stress? I had that problem many years ago--panic attacks when traveling--and the anti-anxiety drug then was Valium. Worked fine. But now Xanax seems to be the one. So why the switch for you?


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

Right now I'm taking 1/2 mg of Xanax 3-4 times a day. It seems to be just fine for my regulary anxiety and my regular IBS-D. Traveling for me is absolutely horrible, even if my husband is traveling and I'm staying home. Just a week ago my husband had to fly somewhere on a business trip and I had D so bad and I was throwing up. I think the fact that I'm going to be going on a few trips this year, I don't know if the Xanax will be enough. I've only had one experience with Valium. I was given it before a medical procedure to calm me. I had NO anxiety what-so-ever with the Valium. That is why I was wanting Valium to get me through the flight. I don't know if the Xanax would be strong enough for me. I don't know how much of a dosage increase it would take to do the trick. What do you think?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I would talk it over with your psychiatrist. He or she may feel that since you are doing well with the Xanax that it just may be a larger dosage would help, but that is truly for your psychiatrist and you to sort out. I have only increased my Xanax on the day my mother died and the day of the funeral and it kept my D under control. But my shrink is helping me take batter charge of my life and that has been a big help. I also take .75 Effexor XR for depression--and that has really improved my life-- but it is the Xanax that stops the D.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks California123. I'm sorry about your mother. I can't imagine the pain and sadness you must feel.I have an appointment with my psychiatrist in May that I will hopefully be able to get changed to an earlier date. The sooner I can get this resolved the sooner I can relax, well sort of. I'm thankful I'm not fighting depression too. Just IBS-D,IBS-C, and anxiety. It's the anxiety portion that causes the D. Then I get even more nervous because I'm so worried about the D. It's a never ending cycle. Thank goodness for medication. Without it, I would be a complete basket case.


----------

